# Waders



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Alright all you waterfowl gurus, I'm looking for recommendations on some waders, I don't want to spend more than $250, if possible. I know the high end stuff is 4x that amount but I just don't want to spend it.

I found these guys, are they any good?

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cab...LiI1pSdMQ8JYkLk7a10aAplAEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Those waders are not what they used to be. The boot sizes are not the same and the inseam is shorter than it used to be. 

Rogers has uninsulated waders for $229 and up.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

+1 on Rogers. I have their neoprene tuffman waders. I’ve had then for 3 seasons.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I’ve come to really like Rogers’ stuff. I don’t have experience with their waders, but everything I’ve gotten from them is good...just like Costco...

That said, I need to get new waders too, so I’m interested what people have / like.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Got a new pair of Lacrosse Aero Elite waders and so far they have been the best waders I’ve ever owned. Can’t speak of longevity yet but as far as fit and comfort, they are a game changer for me! Hoping the durability is as good as the rest of the package.....


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

Another vote for Roger's.
I have the 2-in-1 zippered.
Cabelas waders aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have Frogg Toggs 2 in 1 breathables with the zip out insulated pant. Exact same as Rogers 2 in 1 wader because Frogg Toggs makes them for Rogers.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have Frogg Toggs 2 in 1 breathables with the zip out insulated pant. Exact same as Rogers 2 in 1 wader because Frogg Toggs makes them for Rogers.


I have the same Frogg Togg's with the removable liner. Used them all of last season, and I love the wader portion, but the boot is a bit too "balloon-ish" for me and my feet always pull out in the mud, and I don't feel much support out of them on long walk in hunts. I'm a 9.5, and got the size 10's. Wish I had gone with 9's and I think that would remedy a lot of my problems.

Having said that, still some of the most comfortable waders I've owned.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

gander311 said:


> I have the same Frogg Togg's with the removable liner. Used them all of last season, and I love the wader portion, but the boot is a bit too "balloon-ish" for me and my feet always pull out in the mud, and I don't feel much support out of them on long walk in hunts. I'm a 9.5, and got the size 10's. Wish I had gone with 9's and I think that would remedy a lot of my problems.
> 
> Having said that, still some of the most comfortable waders I've owned.


I wear a 12 shoe/boot size, but I get 11's in waders because I hate slipping a boot in mud.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have Frogg Toggs 2 in 1 breathables with the zip out insulated pant. Exact same as Rogers 2 in 1 wader because Frogg Toggs makes them for Rogers.


I finally got around to washing my liner. They smell much better!


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

I own Frogg Togg pilot guide breathable waist waders for early season warmer weather. They work great, small leaks fixed with aquaseal. I've owned banded and drake breathable insulated 1600 gram waders for colder weather. The banded lasted 2 seasons before the rubber boots cracked. The drake eq waders are good but weigh over 13 pounds size 11. If you walk much you will hate the weight. Every pound on your foot equals 5 pounds on your back - (military rucking rules). I pulled the trigger on Sitka Delta zip waders last year. Excellent warranty, lightweight - 7lbs size 11, front zip, yes expensive but with warranty I hope I won't need new waders every couple of years. By a huge margin the Sitkas are by far the best waders I've ever owned. The Lacrosse boot on the Sitkas are awesome. If you don't want to spend that much on Sitkas I'd check out the Lacrosse waders.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sitka waders are good and all, but what exactly does the warranty cover? My understanding is it's not a "free" repair warranty. Yes. they will fix the waders, but at the expense of the purchaser.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I wear a 12 shoe/boot size, but I get 11's in waders because I hate slipping a boot in mud.


similar for me. i wear a 12 or 11.5 most of the time in street shoes but a 10 in waders and ski boots. the ski boots are a lot less comfortable than the wader boots.


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

they will repair or replace if it is manufacturers defect other wise they will fix and charge you a "reasonable repair charge". Entering 2nd season we'll shall see.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fatbikehunter said:


> they will repair or replace if it is manufacturers defect other wise they will fix and charge you a "reasonable repair charge". Entering 2nd season we'll shall see.


So, basically just like every other wader brand.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Ray said:


> Alright all you waterfowl gurus, I'm looking for recommendations on some waders, I don't want to spend more than $250, if possible. I know the high end stuff is 4x that amount but I just don't want to spend it.
> 
> I found these guys, are they any good?
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cab...LiI1pSdMQ8JYkLk7a10aAplAEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Ray,

I've been doing this for over 50 years and have tried just about everything in the way of waders. Last year I bought a pair of the 2 in 1 waders from Rogers. These are without question the best waders I have ever owned. The model I bought last year was replaced with the one in the link below. Yes, they are more than what you WANT to spend - $400 and on sale right now at $350. They are worth every penny. Go to the link and watch the video on that page.

Rogers Elite 2-In-1 Insulated Breathable Waders


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bought a pair of the Frog Togg 2 in 1 for last season after Roger's quit selling the Toughman breathable. Wore the Frog Togg all last season, never did put the liner in. Patched my my Roger's and went back to them this season cause they breathe better and lighter in weight on my pack till I have to put them on. Hate paying extra for the liner I will never use.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> Bought a pair of the Frog Togg 2 in 1 for last season after Roger's quit selling the Toughman breathable. Wore the Frog Togg all last season, never did put the liner in. Patched my my Roger's and went back to them this season cause they breathe better and lighter in weight on my pack till I have to put them on. Hate paying extra for the liner I will never use.


Now just hold on there youngster. Tell me that when you get to be my tender young age. That is if you get to this age (I sincerely hope you do) and are still hunting into break ice with the boat late season. That liner is a God send for sure. :rotfl:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

dubob said:


> Now just hold on there youngster. Tell me that when you get to be my tender young age. That is if you get to this age (I sincerely hope you do) and are still hunting into break ice with the boat late season. That liner is a God send for sure. :rotfl:


Bob, I hope to be going as well as you at your young age. Will see how the next 20 years treats me. Maybe by then I will need the liner. As for the boat into break ice hasn't happened and good chance it won't. Have never owned or been in a boat to hunt waterfowl. That may change over the years but for the foreseeable future just looking for a good comfortable pair of waders to keep walking in. Keep on going strong Bob. Maybe i will catch up with you ice fishing again sometime.


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

those look very nice! How is the boot fit? heel lift?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbikehunter said:


> those look very nice! How is the boot fit? heel lift?


For me, they are good. Everybody is different. I wear an 11 shoe and my wader boots are 11. They don't come off in the muck.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Bob,
Is that 1200 gram boot insulated enough to keep your feet warm on the cold days?
I have a great pair of uninsulated Cabelas breathables but come ice breaking season my feet get cold. I can’t remember what gram my Cabelas are but will next time I am out at my Quack Shack.
Thanks, Shane


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

dubob said:


> I've been doing this for over 50 years and have tried just about everything in the way of waders. Last year I bought a pair of the 2 in 1 waders from Rogers. These are without question the best waders I have ever owned. The model I bought last year was replaced with the one in the link below. Yes, they are more than what you WANT to spend - $400 and on sale right now at $350. They are worth every penny. Go to the link and watch the video on that page.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> Rogers Elite 2-In-1 Insulated Breathable Waders


I compared these Roger's you recommend to similarly priced Frogg Toggs and the Roger's look like the better deal while on sale. Question - in the video, the guys say that the boots now run true to size. Is that really true? My feet are all jacked. My right is a 12.5 while my left is more like a 13, and I hate cramped feet. In your experience (or others that may have these waders), do they run true or do you still size down so you don't have clunky boots that your feet slosh around in while in the mud?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Shaner,

Yes, but not as well as my Cabela's neoprene 1600 gram boots. I generally use the hot hands full sole chemical heaters with good marino wool socks for ice hunting & fishing.

MWS,

I wear an 11 shoe and my wader is an 11 also. No cramping at all, they stay on in muck, and don't pinch my toes. For me, they are very close to being sized correctly. And just so you know, the Rogers wader is made by Frogg Togg and except for the labels is exactly the same product.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Sad day today. 

My Rogers waders sprung a leak in the left boot. This will be the third season in them. Hopefully I won't be chasing cracks throughout the season. I've stored them religiously in the cool basement during the off season. It seems that the third season is a tuff one to get through for me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been wiping down my boots with motor oil before I store them. Might not make a difference, we'll see.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been wiping down my boots with motor oil before I store them. Might not make a difference, we'll see.


It couldn't hurt to try


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Ray said:


> Alright all you waterfowl gurus, I'm looking for recommendations on some waders, I don't want to spend more than $250, if possible. I know the high end stuff is 4x that amount but I just don't want to spend it.
> 
> I found these guys, are they any good?
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cab...LiI1pSdMQ8JYkLk7a10aAplAEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


These used to be my go to waders. I could get 4-5 seasons out of them, but the last 4 years I've bought a new pair and they leak where the boot meets the wader every time. I put on a new pair I got for Christmas last year for the opener this year and, to no surprise, they leak. The cabelas waders have been garbage for me the last 4 years. Guess I'll give the frog toggs a try.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Frogg Toggs for the win, thanks for all the input gents


----------

